# Taking jamón back to the UK



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I've a request from someone back in the UK to bring back the best jamón I can find for a party they are having.

When I travel back I'll only have carry on luggage (so no whole jamón).

I'm not sure how well it'll travel and how I should buy it.. There's a specialist shop in town to buy it from but I'm not sure if they have vacuum packed jamón or whether that will be ok on the 10 hour trip (bus, bus, plane, train, car) home.

Any recommendations?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this link:

Redirect Notice

But it seems you are permitted to bring foodstuffs, including meat, into the UK from another EU couintre


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Should have mentioned the link takes you to a UK Government pdf file which you will have to open


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgarb said:


> I've a request from someone back in the UK to bring back the best jamón I can find for a party they are having.
> 
> When I travel back I'll only have carry on luggage (so no whole jamón).
> 
> ...


it's cured, so it should be fine - but why not get a coolbag - one of those you use to take frozen food home - from the supermarket & put it in that inside your case - they weigh next to nothing


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I just google Ryan airs website, it says essential food for Dietary requirements in hand luggage-- which they probably mean for if you are eg. diabetic. I assume that will apply to most of the budget airlines.
It will depend on the day which' jobs worth' is manning the security check.
Recently my husband took a small 'round' of cheese in his hand luggage, he flew from Valencia to Paris,on his way back to Hk with Air France, had the cheese confiscated in Paris, he was really miffed! 
Last year, however we took a whole ham, with stand in our check in luggage to HK, it already had shrink wrap on the ham, and arrived in perfectly good condition.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

If you use a cool box beware your 'blocks' will fail security whereas xabiachica's coolbag should be ok contents dependant upon airlines rules. Could always be purchased in the UK ~ just one site I cam upon > Buy Spanish Ham (Jamon) | Reserva / Iberico / Bellota | Spanish-Hams.co.uk ~ just wondered how the prices compared to buying in Spain. Will look into it after my next supermarket trip!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, in the EU you are allowed to take any foodstuffs in and out of any country.

I'm just not sure how well cut jamon will travel as all the packets from the supermarket have 'keep refrigerated' on them and any sort of coolbox etc will only work for a part of the journey.

I guess if it's ok to transport at about 21C (in aircon buses, planes etc and then in the UK) it'll be fine.

Maybe I'll do a test run with a smaller amount.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Yeah, in the EU you are allowed to take any foodstuffs in and out of any country.
> 
> I'm just not sure how well cut jamon will travel as all the packets from the supermarket have 'keep refrigerated' on them and any sort of coolbox etc will only work for a part of the journey.
> 
> ...


if it's cold when it goes into the coolbag it will be fine - they keep food at temp for 24 hours as long as you don't open it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can buy it vacuum sealed it will last months..


----------

